# "Buck" the dog on Married with children (tv show)



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never really watched the show, but a roommate of mine had one of the seasons on DVD and was watching it. I saw the dog named "Buck" and thought he was adorable. Any idea what kind he is? Or is he some sort of mixed breed dog.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would watch that show all the time when I was little... I remember my father sneaking into my room when I was supposed to be going to sleep and taking me downstairs to watch the best episodes of that show. I loved Buck! LoL... I even remember one night when the news said that school was canceled due to storms and my dad came up and woke me up to watch the show lol... it came on every night after the news. 

Buck is a Briard sheepdog... He died at the age of 13... he was an awesome boy!
Nessa


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh okay, i've heard of the breed name but never actually seen one. What a beautiful dog! Sounds like he lived a long and what I imagine a pretty happy life.

In later episodes don't they have a cocker spaniel? My dad used to watch the show as well, i only really saw it in passing, never sat down to watch full episodes.

I still think my favorite "family" dog was "Brandon" on Punky Brewster. I loved that show when I was a little kid.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

SMoore said:


> Oh okay, i've heard of the breed name but never actually seen one. What a beautiful dog! Sounds like he lived a long and what I imagine a pretty happy life.
> 
> In later episodes don't they have a cocker spaniel? My dad used to watch the show as well, i only really saw it in passing, never sat down to watch full episodes.


He was on the show for 9 years hehe... kind of just there in the background, but still as any dog would... he loved his family. 

I remember that episode where the writer "killed him off". His owner and trainer retired him, he was an old boy. He had run away and got picked up by the pound. He regretted it and hoped that the family would pick him up lol. Well they didnt notice he was gone until a week later and went out looking for him. He ended up being PTS at the pound and the family buried him, lol Al was POed at how much it cost. Well they did some kind of seance to bring him back and he appeared again as a Cocker Spaniel LOL! I'm not entirely sure how long that dog did the show for, but it was never the same without the real Buck. And yes, I'm pretty sure he lived a good life .
Nessa


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Oh okay, i've heard of the breed name but never actually seen one. What a beautiful dog! Sounds like he lived a long and what I imagine a pretty happy life.
> 
> In later episodes don't they have a cocker spaniel? My dad used to watch the show as well, i only really saw it in passing, never sat down to watch full episodes.
> 
> I still think my favorite "family" dog was "Brandon" on Punky Brewster. I loved that show when I was a little kid.


I LOOOOVED Brandon! That was such a great show *wishing I was a kid again* I wonder if I can find episodes online somewhere *runs off to GOOGLE and check*


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Who can find a picture of Murray from Mad About You? He was always my favorite. Possibly my favorite TV episode of all time was the one where the sister takes Murray to the park and loses him, and comes home with an identical dog, but it's way too smart to be Murray. I'll never forget she says something like 'This isn't Murray, Murray has a white spot and a vacant eyes...'  It was great, because it was the same dog, but he got to be smart for an episode. Very hilareous!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

Buck is/was a Briard. A large, French sheep dog.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

BarclaysMom said:


> *Who can find a picture of Murray from Mad About You? *He was always my favorite. Possibly my favorite TV episode of all time was the one where the sister takes Murray to the park and loses him, and comes home with an identical dog, but it's way too smart to be Murray. I'll never forget she says something like 'This isn't Murray, Murray has a white spot and a vacant eyes...'  It was great, because it was the same dog, but he got to be smart for an episode. Very hilareous!


Here ya go

















I was A SERIOUS movie dog buff when I was a little girl lol... and I would read all that I could about diff movie dogs.
He was a Border Collie mix and was found in a shelter with some siblings. (I love how alot of the movie dogs are found in shelters!)

Do you remember the movie Bingo? That was his mom that was found in the shelter as well. He doubled for her in different scenes! Soooo cute!!!


I'd really have to say that my favorite movie dog of all time was Old Yeller









I really think he was the most handsome and loving Black Mouth Cur there ever was!!!
Nessa


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

When I was in elementary school every year we'd have an 'end of year movie' day, and the whole school would gather in the gym for movies, and it was almost always a double feature of 'Support your local sheriff' and 'Old Yeller' - now tell me who thought it was appropriate to send a pack of little kids off to summer vacation by showing them a movie where a kid has to shoot his dog 

Thanks for the picture of Murray, I remember that about his mom. Great looking dogs, and SO smart!


----------



## SimplySasha (Oct 23, 2009)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I remember that episode where the writer "killed him off". His owner and trainer retired him, he was an old boy. He had run away and got picked up by the pound. He regretted it and hoped that the family would pick him up lol. Well they didnt notice he was gone until a week later and went out looking for him. He ended up being PTS at the pound and the family buried him, lol Al was POed at how much it cost. Well they did some kind of seance to bring him back and he appeared again as a Cocker Spaniel LOL! I'm not entirely sure how long that dog did the show for, but it was never the same without the real Buck. And yes, I'm pretty sure he lived a good life .
> Nessa


I know its resurrecting the dead but as I was looking some stuff up tonight about Buck the dog on Married with Children and I found this post to be inaccurate. So to clear things up in case anyone else finds this:

Buck's last episode, which aired October 1, 1995, is titled "Requiem for a Dead Briard" which starts off as him already dead. The seance takes place in this episode. About 9 months after this episode, Mike, the dog that played Buck, (who's name was later changed to Buck during season 4) died of old age at age 13. Al laments in this episode that the burial cost $1200.

The episode with Buck ending up in the pound was aired about two years prior to that on November 28, 1993 and titled "Change For a Buck". This is the one where Buck ends up at the pound and after a week the family went out looking for him and come to his "rescue" just before he is PTS. They may be an odd family but the writers have always come out on top with maintaining family values. Letting their pet get PTS would have been extremely contrary to the mood of the show.


----------

